# ****** off fisherman vs childish duck hunters



## CPhillips (Feb 10, 2010)

So last sunday, a buddy any I headed to the marsh to wear out some reds because we knew all the water would be gone and have them stacked elbow to *******. We arrived to our spot that we have been fishing all summer long to see that there were two groups of duck hunters parked at the same locations as us. We quickly loaded all our gear into our yaks and set out across the bay with the 25 mph north wind howling at our side. When a duck hunter stands up and yellls why dont yall get the EFF out of here. I said were trying and kept paddeling. Then 5 shots rang out with no ducks in sight followed by a shower of pellets on our heads. I then yelled that if he did it again i would call the local law enforcement. Not another word or shot was heard. We went about our day and slaughtered the reds. Between us two we caught around 35 to 40 slot reds with a couple of them over sized. We returned to my vehichle to find my truck vandlelized from the duck hunters. They took hand fulls of mud and smeared it all over my windshield and side views and slung mud from there vehichle when they left. It was very humorous that they did this, I guess they picked a bad day to duck hunt and blamed it on us. We were in their spread for maybe 5 minutes at max and i guess we ruined their whole day. Im not a big duck hunter but blue bird skys are not the best days to hunt them right? Any ways these guys were driving a red ford F150 4 door and if you see this feel free to message me to meet up and have a word or two! Hope to see ya again out there because this is not stopping us from doing the thing that we love to do. TIGHT LINES


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Some people just need a lesson or two.....( hunters)... I wouldn't grow gray hair over these chumps... lol.. Glad you tore them Reds up!!


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

CPhillips said:


> ...We were in their spread ...


You paddled through a duck hunter's spread?

Sounds like the duck hunters might have taken it too far...

That being said, if you are paddling a kayak IN my decoy spread, we might have a few words. I don't know the whole situation, but the way you describes it sounds like you got to a spot where other's were already clearly set up, and proceeded to paddle right through the area they were hunting.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sportsman3535 said:


> You paddled through a duck hunter's spread?
> 
> Sounds like the duck hunters might have taken it too far...
> 
> That being said, if you are paddling a kayak IN my decoy spread, we might have a few words. I don't know the whole situation, but the way you describes it sounds like you got to a spot where other's were already clearly set up, and proceeded to paddle right through the area they were hunting.


Would have been some words indeed. Blue bird sky or not it doesn't matter, they got a chance to go duck hunting and they took it then someone was paddling in thier decoys for five minutes... woulda ticked me off. I don't agree with what they did to your truck but you should have steered clear of the hunters especially since you knew they were already there.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

X2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You still should not ever be peppered thats a threat or possible injury for a fish or duck thats a no no in my book .why the second thread.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Some good shots to shower you with pellets in a 25mph wind. 

Not cool to paddle into someone's spread unless there is no way around it. Does not matter how often or how long you have been fishing a spot. I do not agree with them showering you with pellets.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not sure I would have done what you did.


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your distressing stituation. Better stir clear of Keller Bay's South shoreline.......Many Duck Hunters.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Hate to side with a kayaker, but if he wasn't camping out in his spread and quickly as possible moved on another area, he was not in the wrong. If someone shoots at me, it will be time for me to shoot back. Its a simple rule.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

We have to share our bays, there is no excuse for duck hunters to get ****** about something like that. They can go hunt in the river bottom if they want privacy. If someone shot even towards me id be paddling straight to the blind and kicking some ***! Im not taking sides but no one owns any part of the bay


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

railbird said:


> Hate to side with a kayaker, but if he wasn't camping out in his spread and quickly as possible moved on another area, he was not in the wrong. If someone shoots at me, it will be time for me to shoot back. Its a simple rule.


Easy now, there could've been multiple hunters with multiple shots. Not exactly my choice of odds. Best course of action would have been call GW then and there.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Uhhh...the hunters were there first? Sounds like potlickin' to me.

Pecos


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Had to call the gw on my neighbor last week. They were riding around on a jeep spotlighting deer and saw them cleaning one next door at 11:15 pm. Got stopped leaving my house and interrogated like i was the one doing the spotlighting so it was time to make a call. Not reallytbe same situation, but ive lived on my land for fifteen years and this guy just rents the house next door n daddy owns the land surrounding me. I didnt shoot at them!


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

maybe they were putting in on a spot where hunters were not ness fishing on top of them......


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Pecos said:


> Uhhh...the hunters were there first? Sounds like potlickin' to me.
> 
> Pecos


x2

There's plenty of water for everyone. Why go right by someone already set up? Shouldn't matter what they're up to. Give a man some elbow room.

Too bad they were ***'s about it.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Where were you at exactly? If it would have been me i would have fired a few shots myself. If you were near trinity bay i will let our wardens know. That is still aggravated assault with a deadly weapon and at the least deadly conduct. You probably should have called when it happend. Maybe they would be less likely to do it again.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The old saying 2 wrongs don't make a right come to mind here. The showering of pellets, is more like 5 wrongs, but none the less, no good came from the encounter.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Big no-no to paddle through a Duck Hunter's spread; and they were there first.... Very childish to pepper y'all and throw mud on the truck. I know guys that wouldn't have been so kind. Its a public waterway, and a little courteousy is usually involved in these kinds of situations, no matter how long you have fished a spot.

My .02....


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Maybe some on here don't realize that with a 25 mph wind it could have been dangerous to swing wide, away from their spread and into open water, in a kayak.*

*Five minutes through a spread with no ducks in sight? Get over it!*

*Should have called the GW on them.*


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Someone complains about others pot licking fishing spots and they get accused of wanting to own the bay. Two guys paddle by a duck hunting spot in kayaks and get showered with pellets and they get blamed for intruding. I wanna know how many of you would have not fished the spot in mind with dangerous gusting winds just to give the entire marsh to some hunters hunting in 25 mph winds? Doesn't matter if they were wrong for paddling, which I don't think they were, they didn't deserve the pellets or the mud on the truck. Good job on the reds


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

What kind of kayaks were you using?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

moganman said:


> Someone complains about others pot licking fishing spots and they get accused of wanting to own the bay. Two guys paddle by a duck hunting spot in kayaks and get showered with pellets and they get blamed for intruding. I wanna know how many of you would have not fished the spot in mind with dangerous gusting winds just to give the entire marsh to some hunters hunting in 25 mph winds? Doesn't matter if they were wrong for paddling, which I don't think they were, they didn't deserve the pellets or the mud on the truck. Good job on the reds


No kidding. I'm a duck hunter, and what those hunters did was BS. Of course there is always 2 sides to every story so who knows. Regardless the peppering and the mud on the truck is chicken ****.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

You pot licked them. Yes, poor form on peppering you but you still paddled through their spread. No different than motoring through another fisherman's drift. Nothing illegal but poor form. There is an entire bay system out there...


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

If there had been a couple of kayakers fighting redfish where the decoys were, would you have paddled through them?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

potlicker,quit licking


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

CPhillips said:


> So last sunday, a buddy any I headed to the marsh to wear out some reds because we knew all the water would be gone and have them stacked elbow to *******. We arrived to our spot that we have been fishing all summer long to see that there were two groups of duck hunters parked at the same locations as us. We quickly loaded all our gear into our yaks and set out across the bay with the 25 mph north wind howling at our side. When a duck hunter stands up and yellls why dont yall get the EFF out of here. I said were trying and kept paddeling. Then 5 shots rang out with no ducks in sight followed by a shower of pellets on our heads. I then yelled that if he did it again i would call the local law enforcement. Not another word or shot was heard. We went about our day and slaughtered the reds. Between us two we caught around 35 to 40 slot reds with a couple of them over sized. We returned to my vehichle to find my truck vandlelized from the duck hunters. They took hand fulls of mud and smeared it all over my windshield and side views and slung mud from there vehichle when they left. It was very humorous that they did this, I guess they picked a bad day to duck hunt and blamed it on us. We were in their spread for maybe 5 minutes at max and i guess we ruined their whole day. Im not a big duck hunter but blue bird skys are not the best days to hunt them right? Any ways these guys were driving a red ford F150 4 door and if you see this feel free to message me to meet up and have a word or two! Hope to see ya again out there because this is not stopping us from doing the thing that we love to do. TIGHT LINES


sounds a little like yall thought it was yalls spot there ? and then just decided to proceed, shoulda ask them if it was ok to proceed before just hauling arse thru their spread,, my own personal opinion ofcourse,lol


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree Roundman. If they were close enough to hear the hunters telling them to clear out, then they were close enough to ask permission to cruise thru the spread right quick. As far as getting peppered, I would have locked it up right there and made the call to the GW, plain and simple. I feel the GW & local PD would've responded quickly with the circumstances at hand and taken it to the ramp to hash out. Of course if the loosers indeed did pop caps at the yakers, it would've been a he said she said situation. The whole situation could have turned South rather quickly and no good ever comes out of confrontations these days. As we say here at work, this is a lesson learned.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

While shooting at you is/was wrong you definitely caused the situation. Sounds like you thought the spot was yours to begin with- at least from the sounds of your post. 

Paddling near or through a duck spread is no different than someone parking a boat next to you while you are wade fishing or someone burning the shoreline while you are drift fishing the shore while kayaking. 

I do all three- duck hunt, kayak fish, and have a boat, and regardless of how I look at it, it appears-regardless of how they handled the situation- that you were the one who showed no respect from the get go. You even go to qualify your actions by saying it was a blue bird day...blah blah blah. 

You'd be PO'd if someone cut off your drift by parking a boat or burning the shoreline wouldn't you? Would it be, or make you feel any better if those inconsiderate people told you or said that there were no fish there anyways? No you'd still feel slighted. 

Again- there decisions were childish and wrong, but they were in reaction to other squirrelly decisions made by you.


----------



## glgardnerjr (Apr 15, 2009)

They were already there and set-up. You were wrong PERIOD to paddle through their spread. Not agreeing with the peppering but I know some people that if you'd have pulled through their spread I guarantee they wouldn't have peppered you but it would have **** sure got real physical up in there real quick.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

My pappy always said "Never bring a fishing pole to a gun fight"


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Fishing < 300 yards from a decoy spread WILL negativly impact their hunting. It takes a *lot* more work for a duck hunter to move when a fisherman moves in on him than it does a fisherman to move. I'd of taken the high road and NOT screwed with their hunt. There are a lot more places to catch fish than there are to have a good shoot on ducks, and since they were there first, you should have gone elsewhere. If you paddle through my spread near legal shooting time, I'd cuss you out too. My $.02

PS. Tripple posting this thread isn't doing you many favors. I'd be interested to hear the other side of this story.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Folks are overlooking the "peppering." It is almost impossible to purposefully rain shot DOWN on someone. The angle has to be perfect, and a 25 mph wind blows steel all over the place. To purposefully pepper someone, you really have to shoot straight at them. If they were shot straight at, they wouldn't be calling it peppering unless they were a good distance away, over 100 yards at least. They would have been picking pellets out of their skin under that distance. But, if they are paddling along shore, with a 25mph crosswind, it would be about impossible for someone shooting straight at them to hit them with steel shot because the wind carries it off course so quickly. Find you a good windy day on open water some time and shoot on the water across the wind. The shot travels in a big curve.

Either those duck hunters were masters windage and elevation with steel shot, or it really was more of an accident. It's much more likely that a duck the fisherman didn't see snuck in, the hunters shot at it, the fisherman got accidentally peppered because they were too close, and the fisherman assumed it was purposeful.

And if it were me, I would have gotten a good laugh out of my truck being mudded up. They didn't cut your tires or key the truck or break a window. Take a waterhose to it and don't paddle through someone's spread next time.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I would have called out to them for permission to pass through their spread for courtesy. I probably would have tried a different launch point also . I would have called the cops though if there was gunshots and pellets landed on me. Surprised all you got was a mudded up truck if they were brazen enough to fire shots at you I figured they would do more permanent damage.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Would you paddle across a shooting range? So why is ok to paddle through a spread?! It is much more than an outdoor courtesy rule to stay away from duck hunters... It's a safety rule. You were probably peppered by accident which is why you shouldnt have been there in the first place. But hey, at least you learned something new I hope, and realize that not going near duck hunters is a safety issue as well as inconsiderate.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out why anyway would want to kayak in 25MPH winds.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

There are facts missing in this story for me to give an accurate opinion.

First, was the decoy spread set so as to preclude leaving the launch without passing through the spread? Second, did the kayak fishermen actualy travel through the decoy spread or just pass in the general area of the decoys? Third. was there another launch location near by for the fishermen to launch from avoiding the conflict entirely?

For the fishermen, it was poor manners to pass through the area that the hunters without hailing the hunters and trying to avoid interfering with their hunt.

For the hunters it was also poor manners to block access to open water or not to allow passage through and out of the area of their hunt.

All this being said however for the hunters to open fire with deadly weapons no matter what prevocation short of a deadly threat was without excuse. The fishermen when they were fired on should have reversed their course and summoned the proper officials AT ONCE and pressed charges for "assult with a deadly weapon".

As for the"mudballing" of the truck that was childish but considering everything else in this story it was not suprising at all

Bob


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Hunters might have been in the right to call the wardens out and file hunter harassment on you. Like others have said, there are 2 sides to the story. That being said, never bring firearms into the equation unless something needs to be destroyed. In that scenario nothing ever reached that level.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

better get the POPCORN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

When I come across an area, whether fishermen or duck hunters, that is being fished or hunted - I give the initial folks first dibbs. There is plenty of water and land for all of us. Since you posted - you must want some feedback......you were wrong to begin with. Most hunters are off the water by midmorning. Perhaps you could have waited for them to leave or simply asked permission to paddle through their hunting grounds. 

You are lucky sir that you are alive to type this thread. As for the hunters......stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

wow first come first serve situation but the truck part not cool never vandilize a mans wife, ride or boat (not in that order) haha


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Splash said:


> You are lucky sir that you are alive to type this thread........


Really???? Are you serious?


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Timemachine - please don't overreact to that sentence. What it means is that if the wind was blowing over 25 mph and these hunters shot over their heads and scattered pellet over them - they could have misjudged and hit these fishermen. Like I said - I am not a hunter and do not shoot animals.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

I would catch zero fish before I would go thru someones spread. go around or go somewhere else or get there before they do. Texas is big state you could have gone somewhere else.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

*GEEZ!*

You duck hunters are waaaaaay to serious:an5:

5 minutes to paddle thru and move on, it's a duck and they fly :goldfish: could that 5 minutes really hurt? Sounds like the duck hunters were hard up for some action...sad3sm


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds to me like lots of wrong doings here. They should not have shot toward you nor messed with your truck. But I also don't think you should have paddled through their spread. If it was unsafe to paddle around, find someplace else to launch and/or fish if they were there first. Had you launched, then they setup, and you were paddling back to your truck and there was no safe way other than through their spread, then I would say you had to do what you had to do.

For those who say "5 mins, no big deal"... Let's say you are sitting in your deer blind watching your favorite feeder that just went off, no deer in sight, and I come walking right down the path under your feeder? Your reaction? What if you were wade fishing, no fish on the line, and I run my boat right between you and the area you are casting to? Your reaction?


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

walking through obviously private land and public land is 2 different things what if it was a narrow spot in a bayou and their spread covered it all which made going around it impossible.... 

but point being is the OP did not give all the details and has not responded to this thread at all so im guessing we are feeding the troll at this point. so basically if anyone ever shot at me id call the cops asap if i was armed i cant say what would happen one way or the other because screw that firearms being shot anywhere in my general directions constitutes deadly force with intent to harm.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Shotguns aren't rifles. If you were even in their range to pepper you then you were too close. That being so, if you were coming through and a duck also happened to buzz them, would you expect them to not shoot at it???? 

To me it is much more likely to think that they were shooting at a bird and not you. First light is often when birds fly best, so it's no unreasonable to think this. Chalk it up as a lesson learned. No one got hurt, and a little mud on the truck is a compliment in some parts of the country. Next time show some courtesy and dont get all up on the hunters. Duck hunters are stationary and very easy to avoid. Give them a wide birth and the bay gods will reward you.

There are a whole lot of "what if's" and a lot of hypothesis. The truth is we are all making these judgements based on half a story with no data on where this took place. I doubt the duck hunters would set up on a small bottle neck where the only boat passage would be through their spread. No hunter would set up that close to a boat throughfare knowingly.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Here, he replied in this one with a BS statement "the hunters should get a lease" then they wouldn't have to worry about fishermen. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=381234


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

rojogrande said:


> You duck hunters are waaaaaay to serious:an5:
> 
> 5 minutes to paddle thru and move on, it's a duck and they fly :goldfish: could that 5 minutes really hurt? Sounds like the duck hunters were hard up for some action...sad3sm


The duck hunters really over reacted. If you want a private hunting spot, stop being stingy and go get a lease. Public land is public. That being said. A Kayak taking five minuets to go through your hunting area could mean no ducks all day. So yes messing with their hunting spot really would tick them off.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ha..


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been duck hunting for 20 yrs plus on public water and I have seen it all..Someone paddling around my spread no big deal..Life is too short....Now Someone driving there boat through my spread or stopping and pulling there gun out and shooting my decoys ..Not Acceptable...or the guy that slept late and is looking for a place to hunt at shooting time or the guy that built a blind on public hunting water and hes going to hunt it no matter what time it is....Come on Can't we all Just get Along..


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

*...*

A Kayak taking five minuets to go through your hunting area could mean no ducks all day. So yes messing with their hunting spot really would tick them off.[/QUOTE]

You are kidding right???


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I think yall are way off on this one....
Did you see the duck hunters mud your truck?

you are assuming the duck hunters put mud on your truck and you know what happens when you assume...


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

5 minutes will NOT ruin a whole morning and getting peppered is not the end of the world. Yall quit blowing this out of proportion... it's like a chat room full of lil ladies.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Folks are overlooking the "prepping ." It is almost impossible to purposefully rain shot DOWN on someone. The angle has to be perfect, and a 25 mph wind blows steel all over the place. To purposefully pepper someone, you really have to shoot straight at them. If they were shot straight at, they wouldn't be calling it peppering unless they were a good distance away, over 100 yards at least. They would have been picking pellets out of their skin under that distance. But, if they are paddling along shore, with a 25mph crosswind, it would be about impossible for someone shooting straight at them to hit them with steel shot because the wind carries it off course so quickly. Find you a good windy day on open water some time and shoot on the water across the wind. The shot travels in a big curve.
> 
> Either those duck hunters were masters windage and elevation with steel shot, or it really was more of an accident. It's much more likely that a duck the fisherman didn't see snuck in, the hunters shot at it, the fisherman got accidentally peppered because they were too close, and the fisherman assumed it was purposeful.
> 
> And if it were me, I would have gotten a good laugh out of my truck being mudded up. They didn't cut your tires or key the truck or break a window. Take a waterhose to it and don't paddle through someone's spread next time.


Yeah I noticed that, it is what sent my BS meter to red.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

b.lullo said:


> 5 minutes will NOT ruin a whole morning and getting peppered is not the end of the world. Yall quit blowing this out of proportion... it's like a chat room full of lil ladies.


Right. It's amazing the things and assumptions people come up with. Nobody knows what happened except the people who were there, yet everyone is an expert on what both parties should have done.


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

Neverenough said:


> I think yall are way off on this one....
> Did you see the duck hunters mud your truck?
> 
> you are assuming the duck hunters put mud on your truck and you know what happens when you assume...


Assuming is what got Obama elected Prez........Not COOL.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a hunter and a fisherman. First come first served. You gotta have some respect. I have my favorite spots too but they don't belong to me. You paddled through thier spread out of spite, your lucky all you got was peppered.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Maybe the Duck hunters were actually shooting at ducks? Who knows whom really put mud on his truck, ofcourse he'll accuse the duck hunters, because he already ****** em off. One things a fact,,,,, I bet they wont paddle through another spread of decoys again. " Just Sayin ".


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Maybe the Duck hunters were actually shooting at ducks? Who knows whom really put mud on his truck, ofcourse he'll accuse the duck hunters, because he already ****** em off. One things a fact,,,,, I bet they wont paddle through another spread of decoys again. " Just Sayin ".


Hope you're right, Capt. But I bet they will. WPP type folks gotta have it all.


----------



## Clifford Crump (Jan 6, 2009)

I do not duck hunt but love the outdoors and out of courtesy to a fellow outdoorsman. I would simply tip my hat for setting your alarm clock earlier and find another spot. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

This thread is redonkulous...

This is just another bad episode of Bubbas in the outfield..."diiis is my spot, whether it be fishing, huntin, pippin, or whinin....

That right there is what's wrong with America these days, Bubbas everywhere....


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Wait, how'd u get 4 Bubbas in that yak...

Oh hell, I'm for the more edumated people in this story....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

With all the duck hunting and fishing this seems a bigger problem every fall. Seems like fishing first come first serve. We do not (well most of us) do not run up on people out wading and pile out on tomp of them or cut them off while fishing. 

Why run thru a duck hunters set up after daylight when they were there first. Those decoys were probably set within 30 yards or less of the blind. Much as I dislike the STATE or ESP our federal government in my business possibly there should be no fish or enter zone marked or flagged around the duck blinds if the guys are set up. Same with the fishing. If the fishermen are there first the duck hunters should pass on that blind. (which probably will not happen)

Be sure to look at Railbird's post on the attempt to have the state to close several thousand acres of midcoast bays to boaters supposedly becasue of the seagrass damage. You can post your opinion with the state on line. If not we will lose the area to ever boat in.

than the big push to close the 3000 or so acres in the mid coast area


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

How much beer was in the yak? Did the hunters have a yeti or a colman?


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Kayaks and bicycles should both be banned. There is a common mind set amoung the operators of both that because the means of propulsion of their vehicle is self provided, they are exempt from the rules that govern the rest of us. That mindset tends to get them hurt and is an annoyance to the rest of us.

Pecos


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Pecos said:


> Kayaks and bicycles should both be banned. There is a common mind set amoung the operators of both that because the means of propulsion of their vehicle is self provided, they are exempt from the rules that govern the rest of us. That mindset tends to get them hurt and is an annoyance to the rest of us.
> 
> Pecos


 stupid post. You are an idiot. Its like saying everyone in a pickup truck is a stupid *******, or all bikers (motor type) are criminal thugs. Or all white people look the same.:rotfl:
:brew:


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Pecos said:


> Kayaks and bicycles should both be banned. There is a common mind set amoung the operators of both that because the means of propulsion of their vehicle is self provided, they are exempt from the rules that govern the rest of us. That mindset tends to get them hurt and is an annoyance to the rest of us.
> 
> Pecos


Bikes aren't exempt from the "rules that govern the rest of us". A bike, on the road, must obey the same traffic laws that a motor vehicle does.

If they are ignored, that is the operator's fault. If they are not enforced, that is the LEO's fault.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

agree with doc if you got peppered you were too close now as far as your 5 min intervention ruinin all day duck hunt come on be realistic no dif than shooting a bird someone gettin out to go get it and comin bakc thats 5 min sayin another bird wont come in range after that


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pecos said:


> Kayaks and bicycles should both be banned. There is a common mind set amoung the operators of both that because the means of propulsion of their vehicle is self provided, they are exempt from the rules that govern the rest of us. That mindset tends to get them hurt and is an annoyance to the rest of us.
> 
> Pecos


I like it, wanna stir up a hornets nest? Go to a bike club and suggest that to use those street bikes on a street, they have to get tags just like cars. lol I HATE Driving down ocean drive and watching a sea of those men in spandex blocking off roads taking up lanes of traffic, expecting me to stay out of their way...


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Trout-deluxe said:


> Wait, how'd u get 4 Bubbas in that yak.......


First you tie them in a knot then shove them in that hole in the top of the yak. Then you grease up the yak and shove it up an elephants keyster where it belongs. Nothing spells pain in the arse like 4 bubbas in a yak.....


----------



## jamesjohnson1959 (Aug 29, 2011)

One must remember when shooting at another they may shoot back....


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Childish peppering and mudding up your personal property but with the information you've provided you never should have been there. Its one thing if you where paddleing down a shoreline and unknowingly ran up the people hunting, but if you knew people were there hunting and still dicided just to paddle through the area...you my friend are sooooooooo in the wrong.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

What if there were some tailing reds in the spread and no ducks around? Who would be in the right?


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Ya'll were in the wrong. Simple courtesy.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

There's are lots of idiots out there. During hunting season, those idiots have guns in hand. There is never a reason for any duck hunter to fire shots at a passing kayak, or anybody, not even if there was something flying. Yell at them, or if they decide to stop and fish, wade or drive out and let them know they are too **** close. Firing shots at them is pure stupid and dangerous, and illegal. Period. 
I have paddled in a stiff wind before, not near 25, and its tough to paddle against. If they were IN the spread, then that is way too close, would I shoot at them, hell no, but I would rather the kayakers move on past me, wave a polite excuse me, and get out of the way than to paddle way out and back around just to get on the other side of me. 
Regardless, it is wrong and illegal for a hunter to shoot at anybody, even if there was legal game over the spread.
The hunters should have been arrested or beat with a horse whip for shooting towards people, even accidentally. *Gun owners better know, they are responsible for every bit of damage a bullet from their gun causes, or in the case of a shotgun round, all the little shot pellets. *
That said, I have been shot at before, when I was headed back to the boat ramp early after a dead morning hunt, nothing flying, no shots all morning... a group had set up after me, between me and the ramp, couldnt get farther away than I was, and one of the hunters pulled off two rounds... steel shot hit the metal boat I was in. It scared me at first, then i realized what happened. Since I had my son with me, I just motored on in, and it so happened the GW's were at the ramp, so I let them know. You could see the shot marks on the side of the boat. I didnt wait around to see what happened.
Always be cautious out there.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

oneneo3 said:


> The hunters should have been arrested or beat with a horse whip for shooting towards people, even accidentally.


Really? Beat with a horse whip for accidentally peppering someone? I'm not saying it was right. I think it's not cool that they shot, but when I was younger my friends and I used to pepper each other from across the tank when we would dove hunt. Pointing the gun up of course, and letting it rain down. Am I the only one that did something like this? It sounds like we should have been arrested or beat with a horse whip? haha. I understand it's different if it's a stranger peppering you.

And on topic. Sounds like the yakers thought it was their spot, and kayaking through a spread would upset most people I imagine.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I cannot believe there is a debate regarding this. Read the laws, talk to a GW...

It is wrong, and very illegal to shoot at anybody, unless they are threatening your life!

The fact that the fisherman were too close or not, wrong or not, thats all debatable. And the hunters dont own the water either.


----------



## CPhillips (Feb 10, 2010)

I was at least 100 yards from there decoys so i wasn't in there spread so to say, i have them all the distance i could and to fire shots is ********


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

No sympathy here. Not saying what they did was right but YOU put YOURSELF in that position. It's always easier to point the finger instead of taking responsibility for your own actions. If you saw them, turned around and went somewhere else, would you have got peppered? Now you know what happens when you poke a bear with a stick. 

It's like parking our car at a gas station in Houston, leaving the keys in it and crying cause it got stolen. It's sad, the ind of world we live in today that you have to worry about such things. I just have no sympathy for people that put themselves in the position to be a victim. Go somewhere else next time. There's plenty of water out there.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

CPhillips said:


> I was at least 100 yards from there decoys so i wasn't in there spread so to say, i have them all the distance i could and to fire shots is ********


if this statement is true the **** the duck hunters even in boaters education they talk about this. hell the other day in halls we showed up to fish there was a hunter there we went around his spread about 100 yrds or so to go troll the shoreline he still popped 2 ducks after we passed him so no way should that matter.

running a boat through a spread is a dick move but 100yrds out seriously? where was this if i may ask or general area.

this is a Drunk post brought to you by me..


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

oneneo3 said:


> I cannot believe there is a debate regarding this. Read the laws, talk to a GW...
> 
> It is wrong, and very illegal to shoot at anybody, unless they are threatening your life!
> 
> The fact that the fisherman were too close or not, wrong or not, thats all debatable. And the hunters dont own the water either.


X2


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Where the Hayell is the Stupid OP anyway! Good Lawd!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CPhillips said:


> I was at least 100 yards from there decoys so i wasn't in there spread so to say, i have them all the distance i could and to fire shots is ********


 100 yards + the spread and they still could pepper you. They must have the longest shooting shotguns made.

There is no way they peppered you from that range, much less in 25mph winds. No duck hunter on the bay is going to get mad at someone who is 100 yards past there spread, if they did they would be yelling and shooting at people all day long. They may have shot at a duck while you were there but your story is far from the truth.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

CPhillips said:


> I was at least 100 yards from there decoys so i wasn't in there spread so to say, i have them all the distance i could and to fire shots is ********


So in the OP you were in their spread for maybe 5 minutes and now you were at least 100 yards away. Sounds like you got a great big Texas reception for crashing the party. I think you got what you deserved. I don't condone peppering but look at this way it is better than toting an *** whippin'! If you couldn't get where you wanted to be without ******* these guys off you should have gone somewhere else. I guess these guys should have been respectful of the fact that they were in your way. If you want to yak that's fine but be respectful of other users of the bay. You don't own it and the fact that you paddle has no bearing on anything. BTW - if you need sympathy take this to WPP you would get along fine over there.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> 100 yards + the spread and they still could pepper you. They must have the longest shooting shotguns made.
> 
> There is no way they peppered you from that range, much less in 25mph winds. No duck hunter on the bay is going to get mad at someone who is 100 yards past there spread, if they did they would be yelling and shooting at people all day long. They may have shot at a duck while you were there but your story is far from the truth.


100 yards is WAY too close, and WILL flare birds. Especially when you consider that most fishermen wear bright colored clothes, and are moving and flailing their arms (casting). If you are fishing 100 yards from my spread, I'd be real ticked off. 300 yards would be my bear minimum, as this is usually how far away I park the boat. I duck can cover 100 yards in a matter of seconds, and they will see fishermen up ahead and will gradually veer off course, usually moving over towards open bay.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

you should not have been peppered but look, ive had boats pull up to within 50 yrds downwind of my spread twice this year..there is a common courtisy that was missed, and that is that i was there first. 

i would have asked you to move along and if you didnt there would have been words. If someone does this to you in a boat while you are fishing you would be upset.

I know that the next time it happens to me i will document the situation with pictures and a video on my phone and call the wardens with the boat id number and report hunter harrasment.

just use COMMON SENSE and dont due to others what you would be mad about. Give duck hunters plety of room! (200yds or so) there are 9 other monthes of the year we wont be there


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> 100 yards is WAY too close, and WILL flare birds. Especially when you consider that most fishermen wear bright colored clothes, and are moving and flailing their arms (casting). If you are fishing 100 yards from my spread, I'd be real ticked off. 300 yards would be my bear minimum, as this is usually how far away I park the boat. I duck can cover 100 yards in a matter of seconds, and they will see fishermen up ahead and will gradually veer off course, usually moving over towards open bay.


Your public water hunting experience must be a lot different then mine if you expect to get 400 yards of water to yourself in all directions (spread+300), 400 yards is a 1/4 mile in ever direction. I would love to know what bay system you are hunting.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> Your public water hunting experience must be a lot different then mine if you expect to get 400 yards of water to yourself in all directions (spread+300), 400 yards is a 1/4 mile in ever direction. I would love to know what bay system you are hunting.


Not sure how you arrived at 400 yards. I went back through the thread and that figure isn't mentioned anywhere. If you want to factor in the spread, then I maintain that a 270 yard buffer be alloted to hunters from their furthest decoy (which is usually about 30 yards from the hunters. Fishing inside this zone will flare birds for the hunter, but you are free to make the decision to go for it if you like. Just remember that it equates to someone running their boat right across your wade. I'd suggest a larger birth be given to the downwind side versus the upwind side.

Often hunters are done by 10am or so, and as we approach winter the fishermen will typically leave the dock later so they can fisher the warmer parts of the day.

I predominantly hunt the matagorda bays, but I am also careful to do it smart. On the nicer days when fishing activity is expected to be high I will take the layout boat back into the marsh where I don't expect to encounter fishermen. On the nasty weather days, often with a fog so thick you can't see the end of the boat I will set up more along the bay as I won't have to deal with fishermen. Being mobile and able to understand what dictates bird movement on the bay is why I suspect I kill a great deal more birds than a lot of folks. Here lately the layout boat has opened up a lot of water that doesn't get hunted or fished much due to the soupyness of the bottom making wading impossible. It's because of all of this that I personally never have any issues with fishermen. If someone is where I wanna be, the solution is simple - go somewhere else. Countless times I have found kick butt places to hunt and fish because I went with Plan B. The easy places are where everyone goes, and usually the hunting is subpar as a result of that (i.e. all the sky busters). You guys can keep those.

This is a debate that will never be settled. The best we can hope for is that we all be courteous to our fellow outdoorsmen. Don't ruin someone else's trip just like you wouldn't want someone to ruin yours. Don't be afriad to try something new, somewhere new. Plan B is your friend.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

300+ yards? I can't see past 100 yards and I'm supposed to avoid camouflaged folks...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Not sure how you arrived at 400 yards. I went back through the thread and that figure isn't mentioned anywhere. If you want to factor in the spread, then I maintain that a 270 yard buffer be alloted to hunters from their furthest decoy (which is usually about 30 yards from the hunters. Fishing inside this zone will flare birds for the hunter, but you are free to make the decision to go for it if you like. Just remember that it equates to someone running their boat right across your wade. I'd suggest a larger birth be given to the downwind side versus the upwind side.
> 
> Often hunters are done by 10am or so, and as we approach winter the fishermen will typically leave the dock later so they can fisher the warmer parts of the day.
> 
> ...


First you said your spread + 300 yards, now we are down to 270 yards. Spread should be larger then 30 yards, you need more decoys if you are hunting open waters. If you are on a puddle, then 30 yard (100') spread will work.

I use to duck hunt a lot, some years almost every day season was open. When hunting open water, fishermen most often would work down the shore line and go around the spread about 50-100 yards, then hit the shore line on the other side and keep going. If they were drifting, they usually would kick there drift out past the decoys and float on by.

Your expectation of 300+ yards is not only unrealistic, but it is not going to happen. Most of the time fishermen can not even see the decoys on the water at 300 yards.

Happy for you that you kill birds,



caldvn said:


> 300+ yards? I can't see past 100 yards and I'm supposed to avoid camouflaged folks...


Only time you could see me when I was bird hunting at that distance is if I was picking up.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

barleydog said:


> While shooting at you is/was wrong you definitely caused the situation. Sounds like you thought the spot was yours to begin with- at least from the sounds of your post.
> 
> Paddling near or through a duck spread is no different than someone parking a boat next to you while you are wade fishing or someone burning the shoreline while you are drift fishing the shore while kayaking.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head with this post Barley.

I duck hunt also. You should have got up earlier and beat them to that spot if you wanted to fish it. No excuse for them on the shots and mud though. Next time motor somewhere else and fish another location until they leave.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Not sure how you arrived at 400 yards. I went back through the thread and that figure isn't mentioned anywhere. If you want to factor in the spread, then I maintain that a 270 yard buffer be alloted to hunters from their furthest decoy (which is usually about 30 yards from the hunters. Fishing inside this zone will flare birds for the hunter, but you are free to make the decision to go for it if you like. Just remember that it equates to someone running their boat right across your wade. I'd suggest a larger birth be given to the downwind side versus the upwind side.
> 
> Often hunters are done by 10am or so, and as we approach winter the fishermen will typically leave the dock later so they can fisher the warmer parts of the day.
> 
> ...


R U KIDDING?? running your boat across someones wade is not even a close analogy to ducks or getting close to decoys or anything! You must just duck hunt and not fish...


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

wow this thread is still running -_-


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally set out a 1 to 4 acre spread just to keep the other waders out and then fish it.

This year I'm claiming territory in Baffin and will cover East Kleberg with decoys so all those big trout will be mine.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Could someone past more popcorn? LOL 

"Do unto other as you would have them do unto you." Just kind of my motto even if they are in the wrong. Heck, the older I get, the more I cherish life. Not work fighting and losing a life over something that could be avoided.

Just my two pesos worth!


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

STOP!

I'm not a duck hunter, nor am I a regular to fishing the bay, but if we can't come to peace we will ALL suffer!
Turn to the guy on the left, and turn to the guy on the right ... Let's shake hands please.
Being new to Texas 7 years ago, I've learned that yes, I was born in the wrong state, I got here as QUICK as I could, and I wouldn't want my 10 year old son to grow up in any other state in the U.S.A. !!
Let's get together, Shoot I'll buy and bring the keg! 
Don't let the fed's step in!
If we can't solve our differences like men, hunters, fisherman, sportsman, we've not got a hope!

common courtesy and a simple moral understanding, will keep this great state fishing and hunting. Let's talk and communicate with our fellow sportsman in situations that compromise our boundaries.






crawling back under my rock now .....


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's the real question and really the only question:

It's a little difficult to tell from your post, but did you know that they were there before you paddled that closely to their decoys? 

Most non-duck hunters may not have even noticed that they were there, until it was too late. If you didn't and you left within 5 minutes of discovering it, no wrong done. 

Now, if you knew they were there and got that close, you were being inconsiderate. Period


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

24Buds said:


> stupid post. You are an idiot. Its like saying everyone in a pickup truck is a stupid *******, or all bikers (motor type) are criminal thugs. Or all white people look the same.:rotfl:
> :brew:


 you make my point...and your mom has an idiot for a son.

Pecos


----------



## fernht8 (Oct 31, 2011)

sorry to hear about your truck i would have been heated! but also like fishing we all need to respect eatch others space, remeber when we are drifting it is no fun to have your drift cut off by dumb boaters. And on the other hand some people are just jerks, maybe they were having a bad day and the yak that went thru there spread sent them over the edge. Good luck if you run into them, there is nothing worse than getting lit up when your the one sturring it up.!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Dampy said:


> STOP!
> 
> ...Let's get together, Shoot I'll buy and bring the keg!
> 
> crawling back under my rock now .....


I'm in on this party. Hell, i'll bring the bacon wrapped ducks AND redfish so we can all be happy!!!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

This story has too many inconsistancies. Did you paddle through their spread, or just near it? Did you have any other options, or were you forced to paddle close to them? How did you end up 100yds from them? Pretty impressive shot for them to rain pellets down on you from 100yds. Maybe I'm not understanding exactly how things went down. It's common sense to give fellow hunters/fisherman a respectable distance when possible, but nothing justifies these fools shooting a firearm in your direction. Without a doubt, you should have paddled back to shore and called the cops/game warden on them. Somebody could have been seriouisly hurt, or worse. The mud on your truck...I just have to laugh. It would have pssed me off, but at least they didn't scatch it, or key it, or broken a window.


----------

